# OpenOffice SDK .. need Help :(



## MasterEvil (29. Mai 2006)

Also mein Ziel ist es ein vorhandene sxw Datei zu öffnen und Text einzufügen.

Dazu hab ich mir also erstmal OpenOffice 2 und das SDK 1.1 installiert.
Aso ich nutze Suse 9.3 und Java 1.5 Update 6

So, also ich bin jetzt soweit das ich die *.idl Classen des OpenOffice in JavaClassen umwandeln möchte. Das soll über das Tool javamaker gehen, hier benutze ich folgenden Command:  javamaker -BUCR -O  sdk_pfad\OpenOfficeClasses OOo_pfad\types.rdb

Dann bekomme ich als Fehlermeldung:  javamaker : init registries failed, check your registry files


hm oO

es kommt mir auch spanisch vor das ich nen prozess laufen lassen muss um mit den SDK arbeiten zu können. Kann mir vieleicht einer weiterhelfen?
Bin ich wenigstens auf dem richtigen Weg oder kann man sich die Java-Klassen auch einfach irgendwo herunterladen 


besten Dank schonmal im Voraus!!


----------



## javaprogger1987 (29. Mai 2006)

Mit dem SDK kenn ich mich jetzt nicht direkt aus aber wenn du gar nicht damit weiterkommst hilft dir vllt folgende Info (Ist umständlich zugegeben):
Meines Wissens nach sind sxw-Dateien eigentlich nur Zip-Dateien, deren Inhalt XML-Dateien sind die die Formatierung, Text etc. enthalten.
Notfalls könntest du also das Archiv entpacken und mit einer XML Api bearbeiten..

Gruß


----------

